

Peter Thiel: The Education of a Libertarian - hako
http://www.cato-unbound.org/2009/04/13/peter-thiel/the-education-of-a-libertarian/

======
ggchappell
Thanks for posting this. I found it to be quite interesting.

However, I was baffled by the comment at the end:

> For this reason, all of us must wish Patri Friedman the very best in his
> extraordinary experiment.

A brief Google for Patri Friedman suggests that the experiment in question
involves building a community on the open sea, outside of any recognized
national jurisdiction, i.e., "seasteading".

Is that the "experiment" that was referred to?

------
davidw
Hi,

Can we leave the political articles for other sites, please?

~~~
lacker
This article isn't really that political. The end result is suggest we
colonize the oceans which should be interesting regardless of your politics.

------
furburger
where was thiel bitching about the Fed and its liquidity binge when it was
goosing his facebook stake into the billions? haha it will be amusing watching
this guy circle the drain with all of the rest of the lauded paypal mafia,
whose paper-tiger web2 "empires" are individually going nowhere fast

